# Train Festival Day 2014



## nsglc1985 (Jun 14, 2014)

The second anniversary of the Roscommon Centrals Ride on Train, the G Scale live Steamers are coming up, the Roscommon Model Railroad Club will be open. And a steam train ride on the Ross Common Centrals 1 1/2 Scale layout, people of all ages are welcome! The event will take place at 9 am to 4pm in Roscommon,Michigan details for more are here,https://www.facebook.com/events/1478073172429167/ more to be announced

Regards,
David


----------

